# breakfast. is weetabix "acceptable".



## jamz

I know the best and most suggested "cereal" to eat in your breakfast meal is oats or wheat or some or whatever they are (cant remember but I know them)

However is wheetabix any good? As it is wheat :laugh:

No seriously does this make a good alternative instead of eating bran flakes If I ate 5 weetabix's?

Anyone else eat weetabix who is on a successful weight gain and body build rampage?

Any other views and comments are appreciated but don't flame.

x


----------



## Ziricote

I eat 7 for breakfast, only problem is unlike oats they taste crap with anything but milk so come time to cut I won't be able to eat them.


----------



## Lost Soul

> I know the best and most suggested "cereal" to eat in your breakfast meal is oats


No, its what you enjoy most or you can stomach

Weetabix is fine, Im not when it become unfashionable...I hazard a guess it was due to the GI advocates



> Anyone else eat weetabix who is on a successful weight gain and body build rampage?


Calories are calories so if you eat you add weight...what is rampage?



> Any other views and comments are appreciated but don't flame.


I want until you ended a post on a bodybuilding forum with



> x


----------



## MrGum

You could try oatibix.

Shredded Wheat is also pretty good - no added sugar (but no vitamins).

MrGum

xx


----------



## BIG GRANT

oats with protein powder mixed in, its lovely. X what the fcuk??


----------



## Lost Soul

jamz said:


> x





MrGum said:


> xx


Ah there was a time when men were men...... them were the days. I blame the increased popularity in soy protein shakes


----------



## BIG GRANT

Lost Soul said:


> Ah there was a time when men were men...... them were the days. I blame the increased popularity in soy protein shakes


 lol that along with diet coke!! oh and not forgetting mens health:rolleye:


----------



## MrGum

"The core of one's being must love justice more than manhood."

John Stoltenberg Refusing to Be a Man

mark


----------



## Lost Soul

Indeed, soon we will have a mens hair straightners forum modded by a genetically cloned hermaphrodite


----------



## bigmitch69

For bulking then i don't see a problem with Weetabix as long as you eat loads of them. But i find they taste like [email protected] unless you cover them in sugar which isn't good.

Do you hate oats? Oats are cheap!!

Put a load in a blender with fruit, water, peanut butter and protein/ weight gain. I always drink this AFTER my bacon and eggs haha.

XXXX kisses for everyone XXXX ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ziricote

I reckon a few fellas here could probably do with an AI :lol:


----------



## MXD

GYMBABE said:


> weetabix water and splenda is my alternative choice to porridge. Lets be honest - if you are on a body building "rampage"  oats are one of the best choices but if all you have is weetabix its a better choice than the other sugary cereals


Hey gymbabe, you know splenda is actually a pesticide?

A university team where altering the chemical make up of sugar, taking a hydrogen out and replacing it with chlorine.

That makes a chloro carbon and is how pesticedes work. The clorine gets into the biological life form "piggy backing" on the carbon

Funny story - the professor tells his student to "test" it, the guy mis hears and tastes it!, it sweet so they start putting it in their coffe!

The list of chloro carbons is crazy including extensive pesticides and other toxic poisons.

Anyway to cut a long story shoirt in the end you end up with a molecule (a disacharide) thats galactose and fructose - this wasn't meant to be processed by your body.

Basicly its something desighned to kill that millions of people put in their cofee.

Stevia is a great alternate sweetner with out any of the bad sides from aspartame or things like that. The stuff lasts ages also.


----------



## leveret

Can't eat weetabix in bulk, gotta be oats in a blender for me.

x


----------



## Lost Soul

bigmitch69 said:


> For bulking then i don't see a problem with Weetabix


Or cutting 



MXD said:


> Stevia is a great alternate sweetner with out any of the bad sides from aspartame or things like that. The stuff lasts ages also.


I only picked this bit out as I think I have read every for and against splenda and still dont know which side of the fence to jump 

Is stevia now legal in the UK? any good links to where to buy?



Ziricote said:


> I reckon a few fellas here could probably do with an AI :lol:


A drowning in a well would be more applicable


----------



## Mars

Yep, i eat weetabix every morning, 6 with a banana chopped up and a pint of greentop.


----------



## MXD

Lost Soul said:


> I only picked this bit out as I think I have read every for and against splenda and still dont know which side of the fence to jump
> 
> Is stevia now legal in the UK? any good links to where to buy?


I'm afraid I don't know LS, I got mine from a freind who was visiting the states. I've had a tub for 4 months now and still have about 30% left. Its great as you use a very tiny amouint. It's not like sugar but it is very sweet with a mildly bitter atertaste.


----------



## Lost Soul

Yeh, I too used some in the states but in the UK its illegal to buy


----------



## MXD

Lost Soul said:


> Yeh, I too used some in the states but in the UK its illegal to buy


Alas the woes of our politically incorect goverment :mellow:


----------



## Lost Soul

Indeed, you can buy alcohol, cigs and meths and hell you can even buy DNP it seems yet not stevia

Instead, lets scare people out of using sweetners and let them buy table sugar instead to coat their frosties with


----------



## delhibuilder

is this same as candrel? thats what i use with water an porridge sorry for hijack.


----------



## jjb1

Liam said:


> Can't eat weetabix in bulk, gotta be oats in a blender for me.
> 
> x


liam just looking at your avi mate i wondered if you have seen the wheels that went missing off my sports car:lol:


----------

